# Fujairah information wanted please.



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all, 

i expect to be working in Fujairah (Murba) very soon, possibly with 2 or 3 other guys all from the UK.

we will be working at the new power and desalination plant on the coast in Murba.

We will be looking for about a 6 month accomodation rental, possibly sharing 1 or 2 properties, ideally with gym & pool ? I hear that many of the nicer accomodation rental buildings have these facilities but is this just in Dubai??

Does anyone have any good local knowledge of Fujairah or Murba ?? 

Is a UK Driving licence recognised and no i need to get an international licence before arriving in the UAE? 

If anyone has any useful information or Links for the area it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Ray  lane: :confused2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

UK Licence is fine for rental.
Can't help with other stuff.


----------



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi SBP, 

thanks for the info re: UK driving licence

Regards

Ray  :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest the international dl. Almost all the retail agencies have requirements for it, even though you will find alot will not ask. Better to be safe. The uk dl will work while you are on a visitors visa, but you will have to get a uae dl when your visa comes thru. No info on Fujairah. Enjoy the UAE


----------



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

Hiya Jynx... 

thanks for the info on the DL... 

i will sort it out before my arrival.. 

i hope to enjoy the UAE and the last F1 race of the season in Dubai!!!!!

thanks once again.. 

Ray  :ranger:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

By law you need an International Driving permit to rent a car in the UAE.

There have been a few threads about sleepy Fujairah in the past so suggest you do a search.

-


----------

